# New dragon ball z movie 3/30/2013



## brutalwizard (Jul 29, 2012)

"The film will be animated, not live action.

The movie will take place at some point during during the 10 year break after the Majin Buu Saga of Dragon Ball Z. It will be written as part of the official timeline between chapter 517 and 518 of the manga.

The script will be co-written by Akira Toriyama, who has never been so deeply involved with the animated portion of his series before.

Some of the other main talents involved have previous Dragon Ball experience, including director Masahiro Hosoda, who directed some episodes of the Cell Saga in DBZ."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZCmgO_z8mZ0#!
skip to :35
its an ad play at the saikyo jump festival. 
also put an ad in the new shonen jump issue.

not a hoax like that dragonball hoshi series nonsense.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Jul 29, 2012)

eh, the other DBZ movies barely qualify as movies.
More like a sagas packed into an hour and a half long episode.

Hopefully this one will be different but if not I'm content, I must have watched through the DBZ episodes and movies at least 3 times each by now.


----------



## flint757 (Jul 29, 2012)

Glad it isn't live action because that last one was just bad...


----------



## morrowcosom (Jul 30, 2012)

That last one was the worst movie I have ever seen, with a close second being Abraham Lincoln vs Zombies (a knock-off). 

It is crazy how the actors for Goku and Bulma ended up on the show "Shameless". There they actually don't suck.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 30, 2012)

Fuckyeah! Excited for this! I doubt itl be SUPEROMGAMAZING but still pretty stoked


----------



## markharry (Jul 30, 2012)

WOW..!!! Just waiting for it. I am huge fan of its anime series and just excited who they'll represent the whole action in a movie.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 7, 2012)

youtube link is dead:/

but I'm pretty excited


----------

